# Camping on the ocean at Montauk Point...ahhh



## infinitymike (Aug 13, 2012)

We were supposed to go camping in Ocean City Maryland in 2 weeks but had to cancel because I am starting a big job and need to be around to get the bugs worked out.

And since the job we are working on was kinda bug free I said enough is enough and packed the camper and spent a week on the beach.
Might even go again next week. I know I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 14, 2012)

That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow that is really nice.  The sunrise looks amazing.


----------



## rover47 (Aug 14, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Wow that is really nice. The sunrise looks amazing.


 So is camping there like it is on Cape Cod. The unit has to be totally self contained and you need a four wheel drive to get the camper there?
  I have a place in Wellfleet, and have gone 4 wheeling out by Race point.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 14, 2012)

rover47 said:


> So is camping there like it is on Cape Cod. The unit has to be totally self contained and you need a four wheel drive to get the camper there?
> I have a place in Wellfleet, and have gone 4 wheeling out by Race point.





rover47 said:


> So is camping there like it is on Cape Cod. The unit has to be totally self contained and you need a four wheel drive to get the camper there?
> I have a place in Wellfleet, and have gone 4 wheeling out by Race point.



Yes. Need 4 wheel drive. Have to air down to 15 lbs. campers need to be self contained. No tents. But after that really no more rules, which is pretty rare for Long Island everywhere you go there's rules. No fishing here, no surfing there, no walking on sand here, no breathing air there and the list goes on. Thats why I love it there, on of the last places you go and be somewhat free. Now I'm not saying rules aren't good, because most people go nuts and abuse everything, therefore the rules but I live like a boy scout and leave the place cleaner then when I got there.


----------



## KaptJaq (Aug 14, 2012)

Which beach is that, the one just east of the entrance to Montauk harbor?  I used to fish the park in the sixties & seventies with my uncle. He had a park permit & a permit to use Fort Hero. There were only a couple of dozen 4 wheel drive beach buggies with park permits back then.  It was like a family reunion every weekend.

Great pictures!

KaptJaq


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 14, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> Which beach is that, the one just east of the entrance to Montauk harbor?  I used to fish the park in the sixties & seventies with my uncle. He had a park permit & a permit to use Fort Hero. There were only a couple of dozen 4 wheel drive beach buggies with park permits back then.  It was like a family reunion every weekend.
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> KaptJaq



Yes it's Shagwon point. Really a great place. There are 80 camper sites. Great fishing. You're right at the mouth of the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the photo's, we pass by there on our way off-shore tuna fishing, nice to see close up.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 14, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Thanks for the photo's, we pass by there on our way off-shore tuna fishing, nice to see close up.


 No problem.. I got some pics I will put up soon.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm surprised you don't have to  reserve a year or more in advance.

All the advance res is one of the reasons I quit camping. That and sitting in the overflow parking lot for the weekend.


----------



## Dix (Aug 15, 2012)

Kinda hard to beat Montauk 

Worst part is coming back on  a Sunday night thru No Man's Land


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

billb3 said:


> I'm surprised you don't have to  reserve a year or more in advance.
> 
> All the advance res is one of the reasons I quit camping. That and sitting in the overflow parking lot for the weekend.


 

They don't take reservations. Which is good and bad because you drive out there and may have to turn around. At least they tell you how many sites are available before you head out. It's an hour and a half ride for me and a lot can change in that time. but the few times I've been there we got right on.

No mans land is a tough spot but we drove out on Sunday afternoon and went home on Thursday afternoon and hit 0 traffic both days.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome pics. Now lets see the truck and bike...


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Awesome pics. Now lets see the truck and bike...


 
here ya go...anything else I have one of me on the beach laying on top of my wood pile posing for the centerfold shot for WOOD MAGIZINE


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 15, 2012)

65 or 66 behind the hog?  Looks lonely and neglected  You must have 10 or 20 sitting around to throw at her!


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

65 impala ss  my dad bought brand new. I learned how to drive in it. This the first year in 20 years it has seen the inside of a garage. Had it restored 22 yrs ago and when my converted a the garage into office space it went outside and in 6 months the paint bubbled off. The painter sorry,  don't know why it happened, good luck.  No good bum. So it's been slowly deteriorating ever since. Hasn't started in 10 years. If I sell the bike and camper I might be able to restore it.


----------



## Dix (Aug 15, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> They don't take reservations. Which is good and bad because you drive out there and may have to turn around. At least they tell you how many sites are available before you head out. It's an hour and a half ride for me and a lot can change in that time. but the few times I've been there we got right on.
> 
> No mans land is a tough spot but we drove out on Sunday afternoon and went home on Thursday afternoon and hit 0 traffic both days.


 
That's good. It can be a mess !! I used to camp out there as a kid, my great grandmother lived on Flamingo Drive down by Mr. Gosmans docks. Then she owned the house in No Mans Land on the bay next to the art gallery.

Good memories !


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 15, 2012)

You have some nice toys, Thanks for sharing!  But please don't sell the camper, The place you camp is way too cool!


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks eaton,
Love to share the blessings I have been given. Its quite amazing how easily I forget where I live and what i have. It is truly mind blowing.
Long Island is absolutely incredible. I live in Northport which  is on the north shore of the island. We have an incredible old world  town, right on the water with a beautiful harbor and a lot of history.
There is so many beautiful places and things here that I take for granted.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

heres a couple more


----------

